# S7/Inbetriebnahme  Unterstützung



## jabba (18 April 2011)

Suche dringend (also kurzfristig)
Unterstützung für ein paar Anlagen.

Maschinen z.B.
Rundschalttische mit z.B.
Dichtigkeitsprüfung (Geräte über Bus)
Leistungsprüfung (Schrauber über Bus und Analogwerte)
Laserbeschriftung Profibus
Etikettendrucker Seriell
Alle Ergebnisse aufzeichnen usw.
Festo Inseln, PNOZ Multi

Programmstil: muß laufen , Vorbereitet zwanngsgeführte Schrittkette mit Merkern, kein Graph, Pointer usw nur wenige, und die sind fertig.

Profil.
Step7 , WinccFlexible


Prüfen Hardware, Inbetriebnahme anpassen und erweitern der Software.

Zeitraum für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen.

Lage : Köln Porz, Endkunde Hückeswagen

Alternativ könnte ich auch einen einstellen (erst einmal befristet für 6 Monate)

Kontakt über info@asea-gmbh.de
oder PN


----------



## tnt369 (19 April 2011)

> Programmstil: muß laufen ...


 
hehe, der ist gut!

Im ernst, ich würde gerne aushelfen, hab aber bis kw28 selbst
einges an der backe.

wünsch dir viel erfolg bei der suche!


----------



## jabba (19 April 2011)

Hat sich erledigt !
Das Forum ist schneller als wies man denkt.


----------

